# BC Riding Conditions



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Wondering about heading up to Berthoud this weekend. How is the snow quality out there? Seems like its been awhile since the last storm...


----------



## Lurch (Jun 8, 2004)

The stuff close to the road is heavily skied out. A bit of hiking can still yield good snow on Northern aspects.


----------

